# [SOLVED] Boot Failure



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello, I just got a problem on my other computer. Here's the story:

I'm using MSI 865PE Neo2 Platinum as my Motherboard/Mainboard. It occassionally refuses to start-up when I boot up the computer. So what I had done was wait for a while to let the system cool and then start the CPU again. Normally this works, but it will display an message when it starts up.

"DRam timing too tight, so reload timing. Press any key or Del to continue".

Apparently, many other users have also been experiencing this problem with this same motherboard. So I searched websites for a solution. One person recommended to reset the motherboard BIOS to defaults. So I went and resetted it, but now I'm faced with a new problem (what a folly!), after switching the BIOS settings to default, I have been unable to start the CPU up. Instead I get this error message: 

"Boot Failure
Insert a floppy diskette into A: to continue"

I've tried changing some of the Advanced BIOS Features, but it has not been able to work, please help me solve this problem. My BIOS settings and Computer Specifications are listed as below:

Intel Pentium 4 1.8GHz
MSI 865PE Neo2 Platinum
2x Kingston 400MHz 512MB DDR-SDRAM
Sapphire ATI Radeon 9200SE 64MB
Maxtor 160 GB SATA HDD

Advanced Bios Features: (These are the Default BIOS Settings)

Quick Reset - Enabled
Full Screen LOAD Show - Enabled
S.M.A.R.T For Hard Disks - Disabled
Bootup Num Lock - On
Floppy Drive Seek - Disabled
Password Check - Setup
Save Current ROM to HDD - No (This setting is locked)
Boot to OS/2 - No
MPS Revision - 1.4
APIC ACPI SCI IRQ - Disabled
CPU L1 & L2 Cache - Enabled
System BIOS Cacheable - Disabled
C000, 32k Shadow - Cached


Once again many thanks for the help!


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

When you reset the BIOS to defaults, what does it list for device boot order? Try making your hard drive the first boot device and see if boots to Windows.


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Device Boot Order:

1. Floppy Drive
2. DVD Drive
3. CD Drive

Hmm, I don't have any HDD displayed as a boot device, weird.

One more thing, I'm using AMI Bios, if that helps.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Change the sata power plug on the hard drive to the conventional 4 pin power leed off the power supply.


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Hmm, I have been using the conventional 4 pin wires even though it's SATA.

Edit: Seems I got back the "DRam timing too tight, so reload timing. Press any key or Del to continue" problem again. The computer seems to stop responding when its initialising the video interface, as reported by the D-Bracket 2 USB Bracket.


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

The "DRam timing too tight, so reload timing. Press any key or Del to continue" went away for now, but I'm still experiencing the Boot Failure problem, sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Boot Failure*

In BIOS:
Integrated peripherals >
On chip IDE configuration (press Enter) >
ATA configuration >
P-ATA + S-ATA 

Back to On chip IDE configuration >
Keep S-ATA enabled (set to yes)


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Thank you very much! Seems like the problem is solved. Guess I should read more on the BIOS.

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Glad you got it fixed :smile:


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Oh just realised, my disc drives cannot be detected right now. What do I need to change in my BIOS to get them detectable again?

I guess I'm never gonna touch the BIOS anymore, too dangerous for someone who knows so little on BIOS and stuff.


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Sorry to trouble you again, but I found out another problem. When I scroll down Internet Explorer pages such as this page? My scrollings are jerky like a Graphics Card/DirectX isn't installed, could this be the BIOS configuration as well?


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Okay, to the above problem, I've tried reinstalling DirectX 9.0c and the latest GFX Drivers for my GFX card, but to no avail. When checking dxdiag it says Direct3D, DirectDraw and AGP Texture Accleration are "Not Available". Though you can still test for DirectDraw with no problems at all.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Are there any yellow/red "flags" in Device manager (click View > Show hidden devices)?

Can you "see" the CD drives in BIOS? Set all IDE channels to "Auto".


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Well, there's a yellow exclamation mark under "Non-Plug and Play Drivers". Name of the device would be "npkcrypt" and the device status: 

"This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24)"

That device would be under hidden devices though.

As for the BIOS, I cannot see any CD Drives anymore, I suppose it disappeared after I changed the ATA config.

IDE Channels are all set to Auto now, but all channels display "Not Installed" except for the Secondary IDE Slave which would have my HDD there.


I also found out that my language packs (Chinese, Korean and Japanese) as well as Java are not detected as well.

Once again, sorry for the trouble and thanks for the help!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Boot Failure*



> _I also found out that my language packs (Chinese, Korean and Japanese) as well as Java are not detected as well._


These problems are not BIOS related. Did you have problems with Windows prior to the BIOS reset?

What power supply do you have?

Also - reboot the computer - enter BIOS and load BIOS setup defaults - save and exit. If the computer can't find the SATA drive: Enter BIOS (again) > On chip IDE configuration > Keep S-ATA enabled (set to yes)


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*



eneles said:


> These problems are not BIOS related. Did you have problems with Windows prior to the BIOS reset?


No problems before the reset, everything was fine then.



eneles said:


> What power supply do you have?


Advantech LC-B450E

AC I/P 230V 5A 50Hz
DC O/P +5V +12V/-12V -5V/+5VSB
MAX 230W 12W 4.0W/12.5W

Total Wattage: 450W



eneles said:


> Also - reboot the computer - enter BIOS and load BIOS setup defaults - save and exit. If the computer can't find the SATA drive: Enter BIOS (again) > On chip IDE configuration > Keep S-ATA enabled (set to yes)


Still no change to my current problems. Could the problem be the BIOS version? The BIOS with Version 1.00 looks very suspicious.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Boot Failure*

I believe there's a BIOS update - try *MSI's Live Update*


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Sorry for the very late reply, was away for quite a while.

Anyway my problem is still there even after the Live Update. Seems like the BIOS has no updates for it.

So now my current problems are:

1. Both my CD and DVD Drives are still not detected by the BIOS. My IDE configuration says "Not Installed" for every IDE slot (Primary, Secondary, Tertiary) except for my Maxtor HDD which is present in Secondary IDE Master slot. I am unable to get the other slots to detect my CD and DVD Drives.

2. My DirectDraw, Direct3D ang AGP Texture accelerations are not enabled even after reinstalling both the GFX Card driver and DirectX 9.0c.










I am however able to view videos from my Windows Media Player without lag. The lag only comes when I'm switching to and from fullscreen mode. This I'm assuming is because of the lack of DirectX accleration.

Also, my friend was suggesting the problem is probably due to AGP Aperture Size, I tried changing mine from 64 MB to 128 MB and back to 64 MB again but still no change.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Thére is a problem with the BIOS settings AND drivers/software in Windows. Let us concentrate on the BIOS issue first:
Please list which channels the drives (CD, DVD, HDDs) are connected to the motherboard. Check the cables/connectors inside the case to see if they are broken or loose.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Let's verify that you have the latest Bios. Please post the circled info in the image below. This is the actual Bios ver and release date info. Click image for larger view.


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*



eneles said:


> Thére is a problem with the BIOS settings AND drivers/software in Windows. Let us concentrate on the BIOS issue first:
> Please list which channels the drives (CD, DVD, HDDs) are connected to the motherboard. Check the cables/connectors inside the case to see if they are broken or loose.


My IDE1 (Blue) isn't connected to anything. My IDE2 is connected to both my CD and DVD drives, but I'm not sure how to identify the Master and Slave IDEs.

MY HDD is not connected to any IDE slots, instead it is connected via the SATA cable. Though I have no idea why its detected as Secondary IDE Master.




> Let's verify that you have the latest Bios. Please post the circled info in the image below. This is the actual Bios ver and release date info. Click image for larger view.


The strange thing is after I got the PC to be able to boot up, this BIOS screen is being skipped for some reason. I get a black loading screen and it boots directly to my Windows XP instead.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Under On-chip ATAs make try the following settings:

Ata Configuration = Pata+Sata
Combined Mode Option = Sata 1st Channel
Sata Ports Definition = P0-Master / P1-Slave

If this doesn't work then post back and we'll try some other settings, but I believe this will get you booting to the Sata channel and allow your Secondary IDE channel to be seen by Windows.

Now, before you exit bios, go to Advanced Bios Features and disable "Quick boot" and "Full Screen Logo". (This will allow you to see the 1st boot screen where you'll be able to retrieve the Bios string I requested. You can hit the "Pause" key on the keyboard if you need time to write it down. To continue booting simply hit enter.) Save and Exit.

Post back with results of the new configuration and the Bios string.


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Okay great! My CD and DVD drives are found!

As for the BIOS, the version is pretty outdated:
AMIBios - A6728IMS V3.A 092904

Hmm, I guess the BIOS problem is solved. But I still have my DirectX problem, I'm pretty unsure whether it's still the BIOS problem or something other than that.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Glad to hear you've got your optical drives back. 

The Bios is old, but it's actually the latest release.

As for the DX issue, I'm going let Eneles take back over from here. You're in very capable hands.

Have a great day.

One last thought, if you continue to get the Dram settings error, you might consider loosing up your memory timings a tad bit in Bios or giving the Vdimm a slight bump.


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Hmm, thanks for the help!

I think I would try not to touch the DRAM settings, lest I get another big problem on my hands.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Please reinstall DirectX9.0c. You also have to reinstall the driver for your video card:

Download and install *Driver cleaner*. Don't use the program yet.

Uninstall ALL ATI drivers in Control panel > Add or remove programs.

Reboot and start Driver cleaner and remove any remaining ATI driver software.

Reboot again and update the chipset driver at *MSI's website*.

Reboot once again - download and install the Catalyst 6.2 driver from *ATI*.

After a final reboot it should be working.


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Hmm, quick question, the Catalyst 6.2 Driver is for Windows 2000, do I get the XP version instead?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Boot Failure*



divinesage said:


> Hmm, quick question, the Catalyst 6.2 Driver is for Windows 2000, do I get the XP version instead?


Sorry. Guess I'm not fully awake yet (morning here) :embarased. Try *this driver*.


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

I followed your instructions, and did everything in order. But the same problem is still there, DirectX is unable to detect acceleration.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Please post a screenshot of Device manager with "Display adapters" expanded (click the +).


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Nothing appears wrong there. Though I find it funny why only accleration is disabled, I mean the GFX card still allows me to switch resolutions, so I don't suppose it's faulty?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Yeah, it looks OK. Weird :sigh:. Try installing *this driver*. Make sure you have Microsoft .NET Framework installed. Remember to remove the old driver prior to installing the new one. Install the driver in VGA mode (tap F8 when the computer is booting) with antivirus/antimalware disabled.


----------



## divinesage (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Boot Failure*

So it was the .NET Framework problem I suppose? Because it's fixed now.

Thank you so much!

*Bows*


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Boot Failure*

Glad you got it fixed :smile:


----------

